# T-TOP SPECIAL



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

( FALL SPECIAL )

5' x 7' T-Top

$1,350.00 - Out the door

Includes: Canvas ( Weblon, or Sunbrella ), 2 Light brackets, 2 Antenna brackets, 4 Rod holders ( Silver, or Gold ) with t-top flange, Electronics box brackets ( If needed ), 2 Lower rigging tubes, Installed.

Special requirements: %50 Down - Balance when complete, Offer only good through November 15, 2008.

This is a pretty rock bottom price on a quality t-top, for this price, If this forum special goes over well, there may be more specials in the future. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------

